# Shark Outfit for surf



## Surfcaster08 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can anyone offer some suggestions on rod and reel or a combo for shark fishing from the surf. Looking for something moderately to low priced for occasional use yet able to cast a distance from the shore

Thanks


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sharkin'*

Try this one out.
It was written by Russ Britt aka Suburban

http://www.atlanticanglers.com/russ/A_Hatteras_Drumchunker.htm



Hope this helps..


hooper


----------



## Surfcaster08 (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking at the Penn SS 950. Can anyone suggest a surf rd to compliment?


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

far from an expert here. but i did just order an Ocean Master rod from Greg's Bait Shack. he has them on sale, but the sale ends today. the rod came highly recommended by numerous people here on the site. if you look down through the list of forums you will see him listed under "sponsors". you might want to give him a call.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I had that reel on a Okuma solaris 11ft heavy and it worked very well.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

I will help ya anyway I can.

Greg


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The Ocean Master line is terrific quality and power for a reasonable price.

Give Greg a call, he's great to work with.

Evan


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> . . . .Give Greg a call, he's great to work with. . . .


I second that.


----------



## KingFisherman (May 27, 2008)

The Ocean master 12 footer heavy action rod rigged with a penn 9500 spinning rigged with braid should let you catch a nice sized shark from shore. Come over to the tx-sharkfishing website and click on the sc forum. Lots of great stuff.


----------

